# Got a crack / fracture repair project ! Hxtal



## George Ingraham (Dec 5, 2011)

Been a while since have logged in here ! 

 Would like to give Hxtal a whirl in trying to repair some cracks. 

 My first question of many to come is how to clean these slightly dirty hairline fractures. At least I think it is dirt, unless over time something else is the reason for these cracks looking dirty. Pretty sure if I am not able to get these clean, then this same dirty stains will show up after the Hxtal dries. 

 This bottle is painted on the inside, so need to be careful as to not get any chemicals directly on the paintings. Since the cracks are not over any painted areas, was thinking about blowing up a balloon inside. Then should take the worry out of getting any kind of chemicals and even fumes directly on the paint.

 So, first step.... Can someone suggest a chemical and also, maybe how to best use it for cleaning out these fractures ?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 5, 2011)

is that glass or some type of cut stone?


----------



## George Ingraham (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes.. , it is glass.. Blown glass.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 5, 2011)

> was thinking about blowing up a balloon inside. Then should take the worry out of getting any kind of chemicals and even fumes directly on the paint.


 
 The balloon seems like a great idea,....(just not too much pressure, or you may open the crack much further than anticipated...)[] not sure on a cleaner,...I'd be tempted to try some "M.E.K." (methyl-eythel-ketone) or the like,...except for the painted surface inside....good luck,..hope it turns out real nice for you.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 5, 2011)

the base looks like it was cut and polished. Not typical bottle looking.

 denatured alcohol makes a pretty safe cleaning solvent.


----------



## George Ingraham (Dec 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> the base looks like it was cut and polished. Not typical bottle looking.


 
 Any ideas on how to sort of agitate the cleaner in the cracks so the the stain might be forced on through the cracks ? Having a hard time thinking that just applying or soaking the cracks would get the dirt/stain to move through and come out.. 

 Antiquemeds,  

 There were a couple of ways they made these stock bottles prior to painting. One is blown glass, and the other is carving the whole thing from an ingot ( glass block ), which is still a common practice today. Pretty sure this one was blown. Especially since there is a stress crack on the bottom of the base of this one just like I have seen on many other aged blown type glass bottles.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 6, 2011)

Compressed air would force the stuff out of the crack, after soaking with the cleaner of choice,  just not sure how much pressure you should use, not too much in any case.........


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 6, 2011)

This stress cracks in the bottom seem very odd. It seems like something you would get if the inside was bored with a drill. 
 They dont look blown to me but its hard to tell without having the item in hand.

 To get stain out of cracks I sometimes use a drop of bleach. It doesnt really remove anything but it can take the color out if the stain and make it transparent. 
 You can also use an ultrasonic jewelry cleaner but its always risky with cracked items.


----------



## George Ingraham (Dec 6, 2011)

Ah.. I like the bleach idea !  I like it so much, that is where I will start.  From the inside out so as to keep any off the painted areas. Maybe can position the bottle upside down and suspend the upper part of the cracked bottle directly into some bleach for a few hours (maybe more).

 Maybe the bleach will air dry out of the cracks afterwards ?  Seems like it could cause quite a reaction to the Hxtal if I don't get it all out. 

 The ultrasonic sounds interesting too.. Just worried about the painting inside. 

 Thank you !


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 6, 2011)

you should always neutralize a bleached item after you are done since its a powerful base. A mild acid like white vinegar/water shoud do it.

 Ultrasonic should probably tested on a low value piece


----------



## George Ingraham (Dec 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> you should always neutralize a bleached item after you are done since its a powerful base. A mild acid like white vinegar/water shoud do it.


 

 Ok... Now I am ready to give it a whirl.. 

 Thanks and will post this projects progress !


----------



## George Ingraham (Dec 6, 2011)

I should have probably inluded a full pic of the bottle in the original post for those not following what I mean by protecting the "painted areas" inside the bottle.

 So just for the record.. Here are a couple pics..


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 6, 2011)

in that photo it looks like it could be a blown bottle. I'm wondering how the top was finished. It still seems it may have been ground and polished. Not a lot of similar western stuff to compare it to.


----------



## George Ingraham (Dec 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> It still seems it may have been ground and polished.


 

 Yes, without a doubt it was gound and polished off..


----------



## LC (Dec 6, 2011)

I used to use diluted Clorox to remove the dirt from crazing on pottery with some success . Might do the same for your item .


----------



## epackage (Dec 6, 2011)

Hxtal isn't the easiest stuff to work with, do a Google Video search and you'll see what I mean. It's also not the cheapest thing to work with as a novice....Jim


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 6, 2011)

definately true. It takes forever to set properly. But its still amazing stuff for glass.


----------



## George Ingraham (Dec 6, 2011)

I initailly bought the Hxtal for lapidary use on higher end cabochons.. It is a bit messy to work with but works great on saving certain cabs.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jan 1, 2012)

I use hydrogen peroxide on pottery, it does not react with the clays as bleach can.  
 Perhaps this would work on the glass?


----------



## Longhunter (May 22, 2012)

WELL........ What is the latest on this crack repair project?

 Any updates?????

 Did it work?

 Was is a total flop??

 Let us hear the latest please. I am interested in trying to repair a crack in a bottle with HXTAL.

 []


----------



## George Ingraham (May 22, 2012)

Total flop... 

 Could not get the Hxtal to absorb into the crack very well.. And the little bit I was able to get it to absorb, because of the dark staining within the crack that I could remove, the crack would always have shown any way..


----------



## surfaceone (May 22, 2012)

Hey George,

 Sorry to hear of flopdom on the hxtal project:

 Did you happen to notice these offerings from a new member:

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Chinese-Antique-Snuff-bottles/m-518423/tm.htm

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Beijing-glass-bottle/m-519106/tm.htm

 I figured that you, of all our far flung members, might offer the best response.

 Fare thee well...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 22, 2012)

I have heard heating it makes it less viscous for filling cracks but as you say if the fracture is stained you arent going to achieve a nice transparent repair.
 Heating it also runs the risk of forming micro-bubbles in the HXTAL.


----------



## George Ingraham (May 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey George,
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, I saw those bottles.. He signed up and posted them on my forum.. 

 Right or wrong, I deleted his membership right off the bat.. Not only are the bottles extremely high priced, but myself and other members have a problem with someones first posting being that of selling something.. Not only selling something, but asking rediculous high price.. Those are about 30.00 bottles.. Not several thousand dollar bottles..

 AntiqueMeds, 

 Yes, it was the heating of the bottle that did help, but the stains were just not going to work out.. 

 Will likely try again sometime on another one though !


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 22, 2012)

> have a problem with someones first posting being that of selling something


 
 I think that is a universal mostly un-written rule of forum etiquette.
 I would tend to overlook it if they stick around and discuss what they are selling as the seller did here.


----------



## George Ingraham (May 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Agreed...


----------



## surfaceone (May 22, 2012)

Hello George,

 Thanks for your insight, and excellent forum etiquette policies.

 I'm not too tuned in on the whole pricing angle, but thought the prices asked were stratospheric...


----------

